# Allergic to Woodshavings?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Has anyone had a rabbit who has had a reaction to woodshavings?

Last august I had a real bad time with my rabbit Hope(a male despite the name ) when he was frothing at the mouth, wouldnt eat and was very lethargic. Got him to the vets straight away and they said he had a blockage in his stomach, was in servere pain, therefore the frothing and thats why he wouldnt eat cos his stomach hurt. Was told he needed an X-ray to show where exactly it was and to try and figure out what it was. He was given painkillers, laxatives etc etc but wasnt looking good when they told me to pick him up in the hope that he would eat at home. The next day I was convinced he was gonna have to be PTS but I tried him with a syringe of bran mash before we went and he didnt kick up so much of a fuss. 4-5 days of extreme TLC from me(and a delayed holiday + £130) and he was eating on his own, vets all very pleased. Went away and left him being well looked after by mum, had a bit of an offish day when I got back, another dose of medicine and he was fine.

Put him back in his hutch(he had been in an indoor hutch) and within 30 mins he was starting to froth again, put him in the indoor cage, no problem. Back in the hutch a couple of days later, and same thing. Dawned on me that he had newspaper and shredded paper and hay in the indoor cage, he had woodshavings with shredded paper and hay out in the hutch. Changed it so he is on newspaper and he has been fine since.

The vets blamed it on his diet because he has no teeth so he wasnt eating enough fibre(hence having bran mash) or maybe a clog of hair, but I am now wondering if it was the woodshavings? I am too scared to try him with shavings again, although I use them for everyone else.

Sorry for the really long story but I wanted to warn everyone incase it happens to one of yours, it wasnt a very nice experince for Hope or me.

heres some pictures of my old guy:






enjoying the sun







in his hutch

*Heidi*

edit * thought I better point out he was 5 years old when this happened.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm gonna have a hissy fit on my own thread because I think I should be allowed to when everyone else gets replies to their posts and into the hundreds on views, i get 18 views and no replies!!!! I dont really think it is even worth me posting my own threads on here anymore, they never seem to interest anyone!

I'll just reply to my own. No-one is gonna read the hissy fit anyway!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Heidiiii *BIG HUG* this is the 1st time Ive viewed this thread and im replying...He is gorgeous I love his chocolaty colour looks yummy!

Wow that must have been scary not knowing why he was getting so sick... Ive never heard of such a bad case before...although when I got my buns from the rescue centre they had said they no longer use any type of wood shavings as the staff were getting really bad recurrent chest infections so they thought if it was bad for them it must be bad for the buns too!

Keep posting here I read your threads and reply once Ive seen them!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

umber said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Heidiiii *BIG HUG* this is the 1st time Ive viewed this thread and im replying...He is gorgeous I love his chocolaty colour looks yummy!
> 
> Wow that must have been scary not knowing why he was getting so sick... Ive never heard of such a bad case before...although when I got my buns from the rescue centre they had said they no longer use any type of wood shavings as the staff were getting really bad recurrent chest infections so they thought if it was bad for them it must be bad for the buns too!
> 
> ...


Thanks Umber  I just never seem to get any replies on anything I post, not just on rabbits, on any section and I am starting to wonder what I am doing wrong. 

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thanks Umber  I just never seem to get any replies on anything I post, not just on rabbits, on any section and I am starting to wonder what I am doing wrong.
> 
> *Heidi*


awwwww... you need to do what I do.... sit upside down and type threads with my toes...even then I have noticed I get loads of views and hardly and replies....check out my thread from today... Steak marinade recipes I have over 40 views but a few replies.... most of which are from me....So dont worry its not just you....most of us reply to our own threads so we seem all hip lol well at least I do and of course using my toes!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

umber said:


> awwwww... you need to do what I do.... sit upside down and type threads with my toes...even then I have noticed I get loads of views and hardly and replies....check out my thread from today... Steak marinade recipes I have over 40 views but a few replies.... most of which are from me....So dont worry its not just you....most of us reply to our own threads so we seem all hip lol well at least I do and of course using my toes!


lol, that made me laugh. I am feeling a bit peed off with a sprained ankle at the moment  so wouldnt be able to type with my toes! I have wanted a hissy fit because people never answer me, so I thought I would have one today  thankyou for making me laugh. 

*Heidi*


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> lol, that made me laugh. I am feeling a bit peed off with a sprained ankle at the moment  so wouldnt be able to type with my toes! I have wanted a hissy fit because people never answer me, so I thought I would have one today  thankyou for making me laugh.
> 
> *Heidi*


awww im so glad that I made you laugh not about your ankle! Once it heals you will have to try it and let me know if it works for you!!! 

What you upto this evening anyways? Im sitting here feeling sorry for myself as last month I started healthy eating to lose some weight and for a few weeks I was sooooo good and did lose some and was feeling so good but the last 2 weeks Ive been so so sooooo bad and have put it all back on again if not more and feel like a bloated whale! WWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!

Oh well!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

umber said:


> awww im so glad that I made you laugh not about your ankle! Once it heals you will have to try it and let me know if it works for you!!!
> 
> What you upto this evening anyways? Im sitting here feeling sorry for myself as last month I started healthy eating to lose some weight and for a few weeks I was sooooo good and did lose some and was feeling so good but the last 2 weeks Ive been so so sooooo bad and have put it all back on again if not more and feel like a bloated whale! WWAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!
> 
> Oh well!


I am sitting here with my ankle up lol, after being on it at work all day, watching Army Wives with mum and dad  I have the same problem with diets so dont worry, it just takes one day and then you think ah sod it and it all goes to pot! 
I brought the wii fit and i used it for the 1st month, then I missed a few days and last time I went on it said I hadnt been on there for well over a month  I dont like that it weighs you  Dad loves it tho so it isnt wasted!

Anything planned over the weekend? I have to work both days, cos I get Monday and Thursday off - bunny cleaning days!

*Heidi*


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Have you considered using Megazorb? 

Tescos does a paper based cat litter that is really nice and soft, and a lot cheaper than CareFresh bedding. 

Norbert is allergic to shavings, and i use both of these.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

To be honest ive only ever used hay under the advice of a rabbit breeder. And have never had a prob with mine but theres always a risk of them getting mites as they can be transferred fromm hay. Depending on how long they have been stored and where they have been stored. Glad your buns is feeling better.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I never use woodshavings, posted the same thing in the litter tray thread, I hate the way they stick to the fur and don't like the thought of the dust getting in his lungs or eyes. I just use newspaper, a wood based litter from [email protected] for the odour on top it with plently of fresh straw.

I'm glad you bunny is OK now, must have been awful for you both. He is very cute :001_wub: I'd say stick to what you know and is working, if it aint broke and all that! woodshavings are messy and just not needed


----------

